# jl audio xd500/3 BNIB



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay

This is my listing just looking to recover son of the money I spent on this amp. Going another route. Feel free to make an offer.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump nobody interested in a 500w tiny blueprint amplifier? Open to offers.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

could be just me but, your link goes to ebay homepage?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just saw a demo test on this amp yesterday at oldschool.com by Dereck. Way underrated amp!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

JL Audio XD500 3 3 Channel Amplifier 500W Brand New in Box 699440982672 | eBay

this link should work


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

bump fixed link


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump offer me $300 and its yours


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Great amp...does more than rated at 12.6volts 
PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - JL Audio XD500/3 Amplifier Review
Free bump


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

https://youtu.be/UsLUeO33DgE dyno test by bigdwiz


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

bump price drop


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bumpy johnson


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

bumper cars


----------

